# My anniversary gift from my wife



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 2, 2018)

Today Maya took me to a car lot to find a car she might want but we looked at trucks. This is what I came home with. 2017 Bighorn 4x4

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice gift .. lucky man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats- on anniversary and truck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2018)

Congratuversary!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats man! Is it fire and lava proof??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice log hauler!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 2, 2018)

Very nice. Congrats on both but....what do you need a 4x4 in Hawaii for when you're always on the resort?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 2, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very nice. Congrats on both but....what do you need a 4x4 in Hawaii for when you're always on the resort?


It's a BIG ISLAND. lots of places off road like the green sand beach


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 2, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a BIG ISLAND. lots of places off road like the green sand beach



And newly forged lava rock trails

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats on the anniversary and the new truck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2018)

Happy anniversary and congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And newly forged lava rock trails


I totally got the lava proof tire upgrades.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 2, 2018)

So what's the catch Don? Presents like that normally comes with a catch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 2, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> So what's the catch Don? Presents like that normally comes with a catch.


The catch is it's going to take a bit longer to have my shop. But with the current interest rates we can't buy what we could have last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 2, 2018)

He may be in the same boat as @Tclem!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats! Time to fill it with tropical logs!!! Happy Anniversary! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats to Don and Maya!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> He may be in the same boat as @Tclem!!!!


Nope, not possible. I just married up.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope, not possible. I just married up.


Congratulations to you and Maya. All intelligent guys marry up. 

I was recently tasked with calling our service company to schedule septic tank cleaning. The nice lady on the phone said the earliest they could come was June 20th. I replied that would be perfect because the 20th is our 48th wedding anniversary and I'd been wondering what to get my wife. After 10 seconds of uncontrollable laughter, she managed to ask if I wanted the driver to bring a nice flower arrangement with him.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 3, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Congratulations to you and Maya. All intelligent guys marry up.



Where does that leave @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2018)

Short bed, now your going to need a trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice truck, but I cant do silver because it matches my hair! Looks like it has parking assist sensors in the front bumper.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 3, 2018)

You guys have cars over there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 3, 2018)

When I got a Powermatic for my anniversary I thought I was special, but you must be really special or she is really happy she is not living in K.C. BEST WISHES!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Where does that leave @Don Ratcliff


In the driver's seat of a

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice truck, but I cant do silver because it matches my hair! Looks like it has parking assist sensors in the front bumper.


The lighter colors make me look more tan. Since it's hard to get out of my office 50 hours a week I needed every advantage to camouflage my alabaster skin and silver hair.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats! I trust you have already installed the pair of balls hanging from the hitch?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 3, 2018)

As someone who has had 2 Dodge trucks, I can tell you they are gas hogs. At the price of fuel on an island where every gallon has to be shipped across an ocean, you might have gone with something more along these lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats! I trust you have already installed the pair of balls hanging from the hitch?


When I got the promotion to executive at the resort they wrote in the contract "Balls hanging from your truck are not allowed" 

I should not have wore my make amurca great again hat to the interview I guess...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 3, 2018)

Well, Don, if you wore your MAGA cap, the boss already knows you are a maverick so don't disappoint him. Not many Hawaiians have those hats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Well, Don, if you wore your MAGA cap, the boss already knows you are a maverick so don't disappoint him. Not many Hawaiians have those hats.


I will continue to dawn the cap but I'll keep my balls where they belong In maya's purse...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 148176


This is actually my 3rd ram thank you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is actually my 3rd ram thank you.


3? You are a slower learner than me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 3, 2018)

Islanders don't have enough land to drive something like that around. It's a waste of a perfectly good truck, although it is a Dodge! Hope you bought her something nice too are your going to be in deep dodo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Definitely don't want to hook a trailer to it. Not sure what it is about a dodge, but dropping a hitch over the ball cuts fuel mileage in half instantly!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Islanders don't have enough land to drive something like that around. It's a waste of a perfectly good truck, although it is a Dodge! Hope you bought her something nice too are your going to be in deep dodo!


I got her a purse with a lion painted on it and a new S9 cell phone. She loves the purse but having to learn a new phone is pissing her off. She is still trying to use a busted old phone with a full memory causing it to do some strange things. She is not a fan of anything tech... so, the proverbial "dodo" is only average depth...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Definitely don't want to hook a trailer to it. Not sure what it is about a dodge, but dropping a hitch over the ball cuts fuel mileage in half instantly!


You don't take a trailer where the koa grows anyhow so it will be just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 3, 2018)

Ain't even funny!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> 3? You are a slower learner than me.


YOU TAKE THAT BACK!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!


Only if you take back that truck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Only if you take back that truck.


You are very concerned about what I drive. How adorable...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is actually my 3rd ram thank you.



Don, just so you don't feel picked on, a major volcano erupted tonight in Guatemala. https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...eruption-several-dead-fuego-spews-ash-across/ Lots of people killed it seems. My daughter is headed down there on Friday to help drill a water well for a remote village (her third trip down) so now that's up in the air. One of the well drillers she helps lives near this volcano and she's desperately trying to get hold of him. Not good.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Don, just so you don't feel picked on, a major volcano erupted tonight in Guatemala. https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...eruption-several-dead-fuego-spews-ash-across/ Lots of people killed it seems. My daughter is headed down there on Friday to help drill a water well for a remote village (her third trip down) so now that's up in the air. One of the well drillers she helps lives near this volcano and she's desperately trying to get hold of him. Not good.



I hope she finds out her friend is safe and she stays safe too. Our volcano had a 5.8 quake 15 mins ago.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm surprised you didn't get that jag....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 3, 2018)

Can you imagine a Koa log sticking out of the trunk on that Jag if he had it!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get that jag....
> 
> View attachment 148205


She drove it but it's the XJL and she didn't want the long heavy version. Had it been the XJS this would have been a much different thread. "Look what I got my wife for our anniversary"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I got her a purse with a lion painted on it and a new S9 cell phone. She loves the purse but having to learn a new phone is pissing her off. She is still trying to use a busted old phone with a full memory causing it to do some strange things. She is not a fan of anything tech... so, the proverbial "dodo" is only average depth...


I understand her problem, I have the same!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> I understand her problem, I have the same!!!


Does that mean you will buy me a truck and I will buy you a purse? Because I would settle for a ladder pattern kukri with koa and ebony grips. I'll even send you the koa..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Does that mean you will buy me a truck and I will buy you a purse? Because I would settle for a ladder pattern kukri with koa and ebony grips. I'll even send you the koa..


Just like an Islander! I was referring to being technically challenged. As far as the kukri, if you got the money I got the time. You do know a billet of damascus that size will be pretty pricey. It will be while though. Sold my 24" heat treating kiln and am waiting for the new one to be built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Just like an Islander! I was referring to being technically challenged. As far as the kukri, if you got the money I got the time. You do know a billet of damascus that size will be pretty pricey. It will be while though. Sold my 24" heat treating kiln and am waiting for the new one to be built.


So you are saying a katana is out of the question... 

I will PM you on the details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Congratulations to you and Maya. All intelligent guys marry up.
> 
> I was recently tasked with calling our service company to schedule septic tank cleaning. The nice lady on the phone said the earliest they could come was June 20th. I replied that would be perfect because the 20th is our 48th wedding anniversary and I'd been wondering what to get my wife. After 10 seconds of uncontrollable laughter, she managed to ask if I wanted the driver to bring a nice flower arrangement with him.


you obviously are asking for your dinner to be delivered cold and with a shovel......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The catch is it's going to take a bit longer to have my shop. But with the current interest rates we can't buy what we could have last year.



are you expecting them to go down? other than the interest anomaly we are in now "JMO" these are cheaper since I bought my first house 1972


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 5, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> you obviously are asking for your dinner to be delivered cold and with a shovel......


Actually, my wife got as big a laugh out of it as anyone. She knows me too well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Actually, my wife got as big a laugh out of it as anyone. She knows me too well.


Mine would also- It was funny...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you are saying a katana is out of the question...
> 
> I will PM you on the details.


Right now I can't heat treat any thing over 12" or so.


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Don !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 6, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I hope she finds out her friend is safe and she stays safe too. Our volcano had a 5.8 quake 15 mins ago.



Just heard that my daughter's trip to Guatemala has been cancelled. This last eruption made the decision easier. They will reschedule it for later this summer or fall. Too bad for the village where the team was going to dig a new well. Here are photos of her on the last well-drilling trip down there. We're very proud of her commitment to help people. Very relieved that she's not going to be dealing with a volcano this week.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 6, 2018)

Seeing she has all her teeth, I'd be worried too, that the locals down there would try keeping her or hurting her (jealous of those chompers).


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Seeing she has all her teeth, I'd be worried too, that the locals down there would try keeping her or hurting her (jealous of those chompers).




Wow dude....not everyone down there are scumbags.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow dude....not everyone down there are scumbags.


Actually, on her trips down and into the jungle, she has found the people to be very warm, friendly, willing to give anything they can to the effort and so appreciative of the gift of clean water. Most of these villages survive on nearby streams and creeks and the water is often not something anyone should drink. 

At the end of the last drilling, the clean water was being pumped so fast that the villagers actually had a water fight. Deb's movie of that is hilarious. The village elder lady insisted on speaking at their last gathering, something she had never done according to the other village leaders. Through her tears, she thanked everyone who cared enough to come and give them clean water for the first time in her life. And she gave each of the team members a mango off her tree... the only thing she had to give. The whole team was so humbled by that gesture that many tears were shed. 

I also should explain that under the Living Waters program that organized the trip, about half the team lead a program for the children where they make crafts, play games, etc. Most of the villagers are Catholic and appreciate the bible stories and fun games. The other half take turns helping the driller with the job which is back breaking and muddy work. If you want to learn more about this program and maybe help within your church or community to drill a well, you can go to this link and check it out. https://www.water.cc They are active in Central America and West Africa.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow dude....not everyone down there are scumbags.



Sorry Rip, you took it way beyond where my thoughts were. I just twisted what was commonly said in the wilds of West Virginia when I lived there and applied it to another location.

Yes, I realize the reality of the subject. I have heard many a story from two friends that served 5 and 6 years in the Peace Core. Just like here, the decency of humanity spans the spectrum.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 22, 2018)

I found out why I got a truck for my anniversary today when I signed for her belated present that she surprised me with. There was a method to her madness. 





Happy wife, pass the beer nuts.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 22, 2018)

She got the better deal.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 22, 2018)

I've been saying that for years

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 22, 2018)

Why, does she have other cars?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> She got the better deal.



No, she didn't Tom. Look again at Maya's picture, then at Don's. She CLEARLY got the crap end of that stick......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 22, 2018)

I have said it before and I'll say it again, I married up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have said it before and I'll say it again, I married up...[/QUOTE
> 
> So did i.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 22, 2018)

You have @Mike1950 speechless

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 22, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> You have @Mike1950 speechless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice...real nice.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh...and the car is nice too...
:)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...and the car is nice too...
> :)


There was a car?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

